# Best way to take an acoustic guitar on a tour?



## thistler (12 Sep 2011)

I have seen people carry guitars amid other touring gear on trailers, but if I were to stick to panniers, what do you think would be the most practical way to carry a guitar? I'm talking about an 000 size, not huge but not small either. I'd be fine with it in a gig bag, which is considerably smaller than a hard case. I don't want to take a uke/travel size/ foldy-in-half-jobby guitar, I already own the one that will be coming with me.

I realize taking a guitar on a tour is _very_ impractical, but as a musician/songwriter, I wouldn't consider going without one. 

Plus I can busk when I run out of money.....


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> I have seen people carry guitars amid other touring gear on trailers, but if I were to stick to panniers, what do you think would be the most practical way to carry a guitar? I'm talking about an 000 size, not huge but not small either. I'd be fine with it in a gig bag, which is considerably smaller than a hard case. I don't want to take a uke/travel size/ foldy-in-half-jobby guitar, I already own the one that will be coming with me.
> 
> I realize taking a guitar on a tour is _very_ impractical, but as a musician/songwriter, I wouldn't consider going without one.
> 
> Plus I can busk when I run out of money.....



Could you strap it to your back?


----------



## thistler (12 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Could you strap it to your back?


I could, the gigbag has backpack straps and it's not heavy. I didn't know if this would be comfortable over the long haul, it seems people are always advising not to carry stuff on your back?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> I could, the gigbag has backpack straps and it's not heavy. I didn't know if this would be comfortable over the long haul, it seems people are always advising not to carry stuff on your back?



I always used to carry a rucksack when I was MTBing as I felt I needed a lot more kit. If you pad out the shoulder straps it could work. How many miles a day are you planing?


----------



## thistler (12 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I always used to carry a rucksack when I was MTBing as I felt I needed a lot more kit. If you pad out the shoulder straps it could work. How many miles a day are you planing?


50+, depending on the terrain. Will be carrying all my gear and camping. Not doing a race, want to relax and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> 50+, depending on the terrain. Will be carrying all my gear and camping. Not doing a race, want to relax and enjoy the scenery.



I guess it would work. Is it possible to do a test ride and see how it feels?


----------



## thistler (12 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I guess it would work. Is it possible to do a test ride and see how it feels?



Sure, I'll be doing a few shorter tours anyway before my LEJOG.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> Sure, I'll be doing a few shorter tours anyway before my LEJOG.



Let us know how the test ride goes. If it is not practical you know what they say about invention and her mother


----------



## thistler (12 Sep 2011)

Will do!


----------



## cisamcgu (12 Sep 2011)

A bit of info on the ctc forum

Andrew


----------



## thistler (12 Sep 2011)

cisamcgu said:


> A bit of info on the ctc forum
> 
> Andrew


Thanks Andrew!!


----------



## rich p (12 Sep 2011)

Learn the ukelele?

You could do some George Formby toons


----------



## thistler (12 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1540572"]
You'll struggle without using a trailer.
[/quote]

Yes, it looks like a lot of people are recommending the Carry Freedom Y trailer.....




> Learn the ukelele?
> 
> You could do some George Formby toons


----------



## jags (12 Sep 2011)

i was at a session couple months back one of the lads was playing uke emm really good  
last tour i was on my nice wanted me to take the guitar but i believe campsites have a rule about playing music after a certain hour . conciser a mandolin beautiful instrument 
and easy to carry.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 Sep 2011)

If you carry a guitar on your back, the neck tends to prevent you lifting your head, especially if you wear a helmet. It's very difficult to see where you're going and is extremely uncomfortable after a mile or so. If I was touring I'd just leave the thing at home.


----------



## superbadger (12 Sep 2011)

Its either on your back or you will have to compromise like this!!!!!


----------



## Christopher (12 Sep 2011)

not sure where you would be camping but not everyone would appreciate your music!


----------



## thistler (12 Sep 2011)

Christopher said:


> not sure where you would be camping but not everyone would appreciate your music!


I take it you've been to one of my gigs? 


I did a little ride with the guitar on my back, aside from it restricting movement it also made by back very very hot. Maybe a trailer is going to be my best bet.


----------



## Christopher (12 Sep 2011)

I'm just jealous of someone that can play a guitar. I did try for a while then gave up in disgust. Have a lovely tour, with or without the guitar!


----------



## jags (12 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> I take it you've been to one of my gigs?
> 
> 
> I did a little ride with the guitar on my back, aside from it restricting movement it also made by back very very hot. Maybe a trailer is going to be my best bet.




so have you a link to your music .


----------



## guitarpete247 (12 Sep 2011)

You could try the Martin Backpacker. 1 here on ebay for £20 at moment but 6 days left. Other than one of these the Uke is an excellent alternative.


----------



## thistler (12 Sep 2011)

jags said:


> so have you a link to your music .


Don't want to scare anyone....  plus I'm recording a CD at the moment so have taken down all the links I previously had up. 




guitarpete247 said:


> You could try the Martin Backpacker. 1 here on ebay for £20 at moment but 6 days left. Other than one of these the Uke is an excellent alternative.


No Ukes!!! 


Thanks, I've been looking at the Martin Backpackers.....they play pretty well (tho you need a strap all the time) but don't sound so hot. It would be better than no guitar but they usually go for £100+ on ebay - I'd be pretty bummed if it got stolen/ruined. I know they are made for travel but I can't help thinking something with laminated back/sides would be more impervious to the weather. An 00 HPL Martin would do the trick but they sell for more than they are worth, and are the same size as what I already have.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> ...
> 
> 
> I did a little ride with the guitar on my back, aside from it restricting movement it also made by back very very hot. Maybe a trailer is going to be my best bet.



I've just ordered one of these after playing a friend's last Friday...






...it's the one in the middle  made by Yamaha, great little sound, the neck is about the same width as an electric or folk guitar, frets obviously a lot smaller... that wasn't a problem even with my big hands. 

The e string is tuned to A and it's relative from there onwards, so same shapes, different key. fine if you're playing solo but a real head scratcher when trying to play along on a proper guitar (with my limited musical knowledge anyway).

About £60 and comes with a gig bag.


----------



## thistler (12 Sep 2011)

MontyVeda said:


> I've just ordered one of these after playing a friend's last Friday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like a little Terz! How are the tuners? I bought my daughter a YamahaJR and was thinking I could also take that, the tuners slip pretty badly but that's an easy fix.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> Like a little Terz! How are the tuners? I bought my daughter a YamahaJR and was thinking I could also take that, the tuners slip pretty badly but that's an easy fix.



The tuners looked pretty much the same as any classical. Didn't have a sniff of cheapness about it although I only played it for a few minutes as I play left handed so it was all a bit upside down... I was impressed enough to order one though.

I got mine on Amazon so the reviews will prolly say if that's an issue... not that i read 'em, I was suitably impressed and although I'm a crap guitar player, I'm a bit of a guitar snob


----------



## thistler (12 Sep 2011)

MontyVeda said:


> although I'm a crap guitar player, I'm a bit of a guitar snob





Thanks, I'll check those out. I'm going to replace my daughter's tuners anyway, so may play around with the Yamaha JR1 and see how it goes. It is pretty small, smaller than a baby Martin or Taylor.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Sep 2011)

there's also these with a full size neck...






the Washburn rover, about £100


----------



## growingvegetables (12 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> I could, the gigbag has backpack straps and it's not heavy. I didn't know if this would be comfortable over the long haul, it seems people are always advising not to carry stuff on your back?






It can be done - my daughter's done it. But it's not fun.


Worst of all - it's like a sail. Surprising how much that bit sticking above you catches every bleeding gust.

A ******* with the wind in your face, and not much better from the side. And I've never yet had the wind behind me on tour


----------



## thistler (13 Sep 2011)

growingvegetables said:


> It can be done - my daughter's done it. But it's not fun.
> 
> 
> Worst of all - it's like a sail. Surprising how much that bit sticking above you catches every bleeding gust.
> ...



I often ride to gigs but that is on a very upright old dawes and rarely over 2 miles.....I'm thinking maybe the trailer is going to be the way to go.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (13 Sep 2011)

A friend of mine very nearly knocked herself off her bike carrying a guitar on her back ... she rode (on the pavement  ) under a roadsign and the headstock of the guitar was maybe an inch off the bottom of the sign. Worth remembering that, as she didn't even realise it had happened.


----------



## RedRider (13 Sep 2011)

You'd have to master the over the handlebar mount/dismount to carry it off though.


----------



## vernon (16 Sep 2011)

You do need to be aware that many camp sites have restrictions on the sharing of music with fellow campers. Fellow campers might not appreciate the fine music that you play so you might find yourself silenced for a large part of your tour unless you manage to find campsites that accommodate live music or you have a busking session during the day.

I'd research possible camp sites along with the transport logistics of getting your bike and trailer to and from the extremities.


----------



## hubbike (16 Sep 2011)

what's wrong with an electric? take something like this and you can play silently though a headphone amp without annoying anyone + also they'll pack easier and be less likely to get damaged. just a thought.

or a charango?!


----------



## upsidedown (17 Sep 2011)

Xtracycle your bike


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Sep 2011)

My Guitalele arrived a few days ago and i can barely put it down...






...it's the one in the middle  and I love it! After 3 days I picked up my classical and blimey it's huge!! Give it a try, not too expensive, and if you don't like the little frets your kids will. (put a capo on 7th fret of a fill size and that'll give you pretty much the guitalele).


----------



## srw (17 Sep 2011)

hubbike said:


> what's wrong with an electric?


Where do I start? The invention that did the second most damage to music in the 20th century (the most damage was done by the realisation that amplifying voices meant people didn't need to bother with singing technique).

It's not necessary to have an instrument to hand to compose music - most of the great composers throughout history wrote straight from their imaginations. If you try writing music straight onto manuscript paper you may well find your creativity is liberated.

If you really have to have an instrument with you, the sopranino recorded is a tiny and hugely under-rated instrument.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Sep 2011)

srw said:


> Where do I start? *The invention that did the second most damage to music in the 20th century* (the most damage was done by the realisation that amplifying voices meant people didn't need to bother with singing technique).
> 
> ...



OK... so...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2011)

Take a leccy and a Pig Nose...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2011)

Actually, seen these?


http://www.eaglemusicshop.com/details1.asp/ProductID/4268/sid/126/name


----------



## thistler (17 Sep 2011)

You guys!!!  

My guitar is not that loud and as I often have to play late at night with kids sleeping upstairs, I have perfected the art of playing/singing very quietly. I doubt anyone would even be able to hear me unless they were right outside my tent. If I thought I might disturb anyone at the campsite then I would take a little walk until I found somewhere suitable. 

I am a musician first and a cyclist second, bringing a guitar on the trip is very important to me. I'm sure there are ways to write music without an instrument, but that's not how I work, plus being able to noodle around on the fretboard after a long day is the best way to relax.


----------



## thistler (17 Sep 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Actually, seen these?
> 
> 
> http://www.eaglemusi...68/sid/126/name


Yeah, they aren't cheap though. I've played one before, will have to check one out a bit more thoroughly.


----------



## growingvegetables (17 Sep 2011)

vernon said:


> You do need to be aware that many camp sites have restrictions on the sharing of music with fellow campers.



We only did it once - biggest problem was people coming over and asking my daughter to play stuff she didn't know


----------



## jay clock (17 Sep 2011)

*This could be a source of info.... *


----------



## srw (17 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> I am a musician first and a cyclist second, bringing a guitar on the trip is very important to me. I'm sure there are ways to write music without an instrument, but that's not how I work, plus being able to noodle around on the fretboard after a long day is the best way to relax.



In that case, cycle touring is not the holiday for you. If you want a holiday with a guitar and some cycling, use a car to get where you want to go and then go out on day rides.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Sep 2011)

srw said:


> In that case, cycle touring is not the holiday for you. If you want a holiday with a guitar and some cycling, use a car to get where you want to go and then go out on day rides.



why on Earth not?

There's plenty of options... travel guitars for one, the wondrous guitalele, even a trailer with an acoustic guitar or three in it isn't going to be too heavy to pull... in fact much lighter than if it had camping gear in.


----------



## Lucheni (17 Sep 2011)

A bike holiday with a guitar sounds great. I don't have any personal advice but would like to +1 the Xtracycle idea.

Ben Sollee and his band managed to cart a fair bit of kit around as part of their Ditch The Van tour so it's definitely feasible. They used a Surly Big Dummy to transport a cello, worked for them.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2011)

MontyVeda said:


> I've just ordered one of these after playing a friend's last Friday...



Couldn't resist...hope my Norman's not going to get huffy...


----------



## thistler (17 Sep 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Couldn't resist...hope my Norman's not going to get huffy...



I have a Norman too...  

I bought it for when I didn't want to take the Martin out but the short scale and great tone has made it one of my favourite guitars, it gets played a whole lot.


----------



## thistler (18 Sep 2011)

Lucheni said:


> A bike holiday with a guitar sounds great. I don't have any personal advice but would like to +1 the Xtracycle idea.
> 
> Ben Sollee and his band managed to cart a fair bit of kit around as part of their Ditch The Van tour so it's definitely feasible. They used a Surly Big Dummy to transport a cello, worked for them.



That's pretty cool!! I don't see any reason to not do this, the joy of having a guitar with me will more than make up for any inconvenience I may have carrying it on the bike. I'm not sure if I'll be doing LEJOG in the summer of 2012 or 2013, but will be doing shorter tours before then so I'll have plenty of time to figure out something that will work.


----------



## zigzag (18 Sep 2011)

this is how i transported my full size acoustic guitar few years back, not sure if this would work on your tour


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2011)

zigzag said:


> this is how i transported my full size acoustic guitar few years back, not sure if this would work on your tour



How do we know that's an acoustic guitar under all that bubblewrap?


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Sep 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How do we know that's an acoustic guitar under all that bubblewrap?



Looks like a xylophone to me


----------



## zigzag (18 Sep 2011)

washburn d10sb inside. acoustic guitars are very sensitive to temperature and humidity changes that are unavoidable in cycle tour, so the op should keep this in mind whatever solution he comes up with.


----------



## thistler (18 Sep 2011)

zigzag said:


> washburn d10sb inside. acoustic guitars are very sensitive to temperature and humidity changes that are unavoidable in cycle tour, so the op should keep this in mind whatever solution *he* comes up with.



Oi! I am a she! 


I agree, maybe by then I'll have acquired something like a carbon fibre CA Cargo....but at the minute the plan is to use a guitar with laminate b/s. One of those bowl-back things would probably do the job but I really dislike how they sound.


----------



## jags (18 Sep 2011)

thisler your best option is a trailer slow up hill but other than that it will keep your guitar safe  

btw stick up a link to a song of yours, i play acoustic myself badly i might add but do like to hear other peoples music.


----------



## thistler (19 Sep 2011)

jags said:


> btw stick up a link to a song of yours, i play acoustic myself badly i might add but do like to hear other peoples music.


I will do later on...I'm recording a CD so have taken down all the links until it's done.

This is not so cheap but I sure do have a hankering for a 12-fret parlour..... short scale, nice nut width, handy size, mmmmmmmm....

http://www.bem-music...st.pl?id=112051


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> This is not so cheap but I sure do have a hankering for a 12-fret parlour..... short scale, nice nut width, handy size, mmmmmmmm....
> 
> http://www.bem-music...st.pl?id=112051



Looks nice... but how much shorter/smaller is it than a standard acoustic? If it's only a few inches is it worth it? Maybe better investing in a trailer and a fully weather proof flightcase if you don't have already


----------



## jags (19 Sep 2011)

this could turn into a guitar thread but that guitar would be to expensive ,why noy buy one of the cheaper great sounding yamaha guitars pick one one handy enough if it does get stolen or damaged your not going to be out of pocket by as much.

just a thought.


----------



## thistler (19 Sep 2011)

Yeah, I'm not going to take a guitar that is worth any money on a tour. I'll either take the Yamaha Jr or the Sheridan I already own and put my money into a decent trailer. 

New guitars are just soooooooo tempting.....


----------



## jags (20 Sep 2011)

sure are i bought a beauty a Yamaha ll16 what an amazing sound but if only i could buy a pair of hands to play it


----------

